# Maff air flow sensor



## Jz360 (Apr 6, 2021)

Hey y’all I have a 2016 Chevy LT Cruise. I’m downs to buying 3 sensors already and nothing seems to help. Did a leak test came out negative. Cleaned the throttle nothing yet. Did the battery restart nothing yet. I’ve gone 2 different shops and nothing seems to help out the solution. Please inform me of what else can I do in my part to get this problem solved spend a good amount of money to get my car inspected and know I’m dealing with this issue and it’s not allowing me to get my inspection stickers help help help thank you


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

How clean is your air intake and filter? Running the stock air filter?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jz360 said:


> Hey y’all I have a 2016 Chevy LT Cruise. I’m downs to buying 3 sensors already and nothing seems to help. Did a leak test came out negative. Cleaned the throttle nothing yet. Did the battery restart nothing yet. I’ve gone 2 different shops and nothing seems to help out the solution. Please inform me of what else can I do in my part to get this problem solved spend a good amount of money to get my car inspected and know I’m dealing with this issue and it’s not allowing me to get my inspection stickers help help help thank you


Welcome Aboard!

The first thing to do is buy some MAF cleaner. The Mass Air Flow sensor is somewhat delicate and requires a dedicated cleaner. Pull it out and clean it. Reinstall it.

Clear all of your codes and try again.

Also you'll get better information here if you post the codes as well.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

I am moving your post as this section is for Administrators only to post in.


----------



## MrJoshZ (Apr 8, 2021)

marmalou said:


> How clean is your air intake and filter? Running the stock air filter?


I bought a new air filter and the intake is kinda clean but it can deff be cleaner for sure


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

MrJoshZ said:


> I bought a new air filter and the intake is kinda clean but it can deff be cleaner for sure


MAF cleaner sounds like a good idea then. Could have also contaminated the sensor while installing it maybe

BTW, seems like you have 2 accounts...?


----------



## MrJoshZ (Apr 8, 2021)

marmalou said:


> MAF cleaner sounds like a good idea then. Could have also contaminated the sensor while installing it maybe
> 
> BTW, seems like you have 2 accounts...?


Yes I do how do I delete the other one lol and just ordered some Maff cleaner and a new air filter and question when cleaning the sensor just spray everything such as connection and all and air dry it or dry it with a rag or something ?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

MrJoshZ said:


> Yes I do how do I delete the other one lol and just ordered some Maff cleaner and a new air filter and question when cleaning the sensor just spray everything such as connection and all and air dry it or dry it with a rag or something ?


Spray the MAF sensor and let it air dry. Don't touch the business end of the sensor.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

JLL said:


> Spray the MAF sensor and let it air dry. Don't touch the business end of the sensor.


WTF already?!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

marmalou said:


> WTF already?!


----------



## MrJoshZ (Apr 8, 2021)

marmalou said:


> WTF already?!


What’s wrong ? lol


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

MrJoshZ said:


> What’s wrong ? lol


It's kinda an inside joke. No need to worry about it.


----------



## MrJoshZ (Apr 8, 2021)

JLL said:


> It's kinda an inside joke. No need to worry about it.


I was about to say like damm wtf is his problem lmao but thanks for the laughs bro lol


----------

